# Gaming PC von One.de / AMD oder Intel ? Bin überfragt



## LuxDerFux (21. November 2012)

*Gaming PC von One.de / AMD oder Intel ? Bin überfragt*

Hey,

ich möchte mir einen neuen PC zulegen und bin durch Empfehlungen zur Seite ONE Computer. Bei one finden Sie One PC's, One Notebooks, One Hardware, One Software, one Core 2, one Athlon 64, one celeron, one sempron, There can only be ONE. The one and only, One System, One Computer, One Life, one future, one world, one shop, o gekommen.
Da habe ich dann direkt 2 Gaming PCs angepriesen bekommen einen AMD (große Grafik - empfohlen ?) und Intel als Platz 1 eingestuft.
Bis jetzt halte ich eigentlich mehr von Intel und Nvidia, aber das muss ja nichts heißen. 
Ich habe mir da 2 Systeme zusammengestellt die sich gut anhören aber welches ist das bessere ? 

Delux SH891 Midi-Tower (ATX) schwarz
AM3+ (FX-Serie): AMD FX-8350 8x 4.0 GHz
Zaward Vapor 120 CPU Kühler
Arbeitsspeicher: 8192MB DDR3 Corsair XMS 3 Dual Channel 1600MHz (2x 4GB)
Grafikkarte PCI-E: 2048 MB AMD Radeon HD 7870, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini-DisplayPort
Mainboard AM3: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 (Chipsatz:AMD 970/SB950/ATX)
Festplatte: 128GB SATA III Samsung 830 Series SSD
Laufwerk: 22x DVD+-RW Double Layer Brenner Laufwerk
Netzteil: 630 Watt Thermaltake German Series 80+
Soundkarte: Onboard Sound

840€


Gehäuse: Silverstone Redline RL01B USB3.0 Midi-Tower (ATX) schwarz
Prozessor 1155 + 775: Intel Core i7-3770 4x 3.4 Ghz
Kühler: Intel zertifizierter Kühler
Arbeitsspeicher: 8192MB DDR3 Corsair XMS 3 Dual Channel 1600MHz (2x 4GB)
Grafikkarte PCI-E: 2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660 Ti, 2x DVI, HDMI
Mainboard 775 + 1155: Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3V USB3.0 (Chipsatz: B75/uATX)
Festplatte: 128GB SATA III Samsung 830 Series SSD
Laufwerk: 22x DVD+-RW Double Layer Brenner Laufwerk
Netzteil: 630 Watt Thermaltake German Series 80+
Soundkarte: Onboard Sound

918€

wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir bei der Entscheidung geholfen würde. Sonst habe ich nächstes Jahr immernoch keinen neuen PC 

LG Lux


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2012)

Also, der zweite PC ist da besser, denn die Intel-CPU sind AMD derzeit klar überlegen. Es gibt bei AMD um die 100€ zwar ein paar CPUs, die ihren Preis wert sind, aber an Intel-CPU ab 160-170€ kommen aktuelle AMD-CPUs nicht heran, auch nicht die, die selber 170€ kosten. 

Dafür kostet der zweite PC aber auch mehr. Und bei den Grafikkarten der PCs: die AMD 7870 ist mit der GTX 660 Ti vergleichbar, die sind sich sehr ähnlich, aber die AMD-Karte kostet 50-60€ weniger. Wenn man also selber zusammenstellen würde, würde man die AMD nehmen. 

Mit den 128GB-SSDs wirst Du aber nicht auskommen für einen Spiele-PC, oder willst Du immer nur 3-4 Spiele gleichzeitig installiert haben? Für die Performance bringt eine SSD auch gar nicht, die beschleunigt nur die Ladezeiten, so dass auch "kleinere" Dinge wie ein INternetbworser viel schneller als per Festplatte öfnen, aber Spiele laufen nicht schneller wegen einer SSD.


Hier ein aktueller Artikel für selber zusammengestellte PCs für 500 bis 900 Euro: Der perfekte Gamer-PC unter 1.000 Euro - Tipps und Kaufvorschläge fürs PC zusammenstellen


----------



## LuxDerFux (21. November 2012)

Ok, danke für deinen Post.

Die SSD habe ich jetzt nur ausgewählt, weil ich hier noch eine 640GB HDD habe und somit mal an eine SSD kommen wollte. Normal wäre da eine 1TB HDD drin, die brauche ich aber nicht, bekomme ich eh nicht voll.

Ich kann hier in der Vorlage wählen zwischen GTX 660, 660TI und auch 7870, allerdings ist da die 7870 deutlich teurer ?

*2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660, 2x DVI, HDMI 	
2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660 Ti, 2x DVI, HDMI 	+69.99EUR*
3072MB AMD Radeon HD 7950, DVI, HDMI, Mini-DisplayPort 	+84.99EUR
2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660 Ti Gainward Phantom, 2x DVI, HDMI, DP 	+99.99EUR

*2048 MB AMD Radeon HD 7870, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini-DisplayPort 	+229.99EUR*

btw. der BoxedKühler für den Intel müsste doch ausreichen ? Übertakten ist nicht geplant würde auch nicht die K variante vom i7 nehmen.
Theoretisch würde als Netzteil auch das 530 Watt Thermaltake German Series 80+ ausreichen oder ? 100W weniger, spart allerdings nur 10€


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2012)

Das muss ein Fehler sein - der Aufpreis von 230€ ist ja mehr, als normalerweise EINE 7870 kosten würde - sind vielleicht ZWEI 7870 gemeint für den Aufpreis von 229€ ? Denn die AMD 7950 kostet ja nur 85€ Aufpreis, und die ist besser und teurer als eine 7870. Oder ist das KOmma verrutscht? Die 7870 müsste an sich gemäß der aktuellen Preise maximal 30€ Aufpreis zu einer GTX 660 (ohne Ti) kosten, also wären 23,99€ plausibel....


Boxed Kühler reicht, aber einer für um die 20-30€ bringt halt mehr Ruhe in den PC. Und Das 530W-Netzeil ist auf jeden Fall passend, auch wenn 100W weniger auch ausreichen würden: die 10€ Ersparnis lohnen sich ja kaum.


----------



## LuxDerFux (21. November 2012)

Hm weiß auch nicht... Ich hab nur kopiert mir ist da nichts verrutscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das 630W Netzteil wegen einem anderen Lüfter überlege ich mir noch. Momentan habe ich einen Intel Q6600 Boxed. die Lautstärke stört nicht da schreit die 9800 GTX+ schon lauter rum 

# Muss doch irgend nen Grund haben, vielleicht haben die sich wirklich vertippt... Bei dem AMD System sieht das ganze realistischer aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




## 
Habe noch nen Anliegen.
Macht es Sinn 40€ am CPU zu sparen und den i5-3570K 4x 3.4 Ghz anstelle des Intel Core i7-3770 4x 3.4 Ghz zu nehmen wenn man nicht übertakten möchte ? Würdet ihr anstelle des  Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3V USB3.0 (Chipsatz: B75/uATX) das Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H (Chipsatz: H77/mATX) nehmen ? Es bietet für 30€ Aufpreis 2xRamSlot 2x USB2.0 und 1xSATA3 mehr


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2012)

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, dann nimm den noch günstigeren i5-3450 oder 3570. DIe mit nem "k" sind halt zum Übertakten und auch deswegen ein Stück teurer.

Eine AMD 7950 wäre dann von Preis-Leistung her auch das beste. 


und bei den 230€ Aufpreis meinen die vlt eine AMD 7970 ? ^^


----------



## LuxDerFux (22. November 2012)

Der _i5-3550 4x 3.3 Ghz_ stände noch zur Auswahl. würde zum i7 3770 dann 60€ sparen. Wenn ich dadurch aber xx% Leistung einspare dann zahle ich lieber mehr Geld..

Wegen den Grafikkarten habe ich den Support mal angeschrieben wegen dem Preisunterschieden.
Geht eigentlich die Garantie verloren, wenn ich selbst noch eine HDD einbaue ?

Ansonsten hätte ich noch dieses System gefunden, das wäre dann sogar zum übertakten geeignet oder ?
Preis läge bei 875€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder wiederrum das aus dem 1. Post modifiziert mit GTX660TI OC... ich kann mich niemals entscheiden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry das ich alles so oft editiere xD


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2012)

Der billigere i5 ist nicht merkbar schwächer als der i7-3770k, aber halt nicht übertaktbar.


Das erste PC wäre zum übertakten geeignet, aber für fast 900€ nur eine AMD 7850, das ist zu wenig - da kannst du wie im PCGames-Special verlinkt lieber einen i5-3570k + AMD 7950 nehmen, das wäre die deutlich schnellere Kombination.

Und im Vergleich zum ersten PC wäre der zweite mit der GTX 660 Ti auch besser. Aber NICHT übertaktbar, weil da ein unpassendes Mainboard drin ist mit B-Chipsatz. Da müsste ein Board mit Z77-Chipsatz rein.


----------



## LuxDerFux (22. November 2012)

Hm... also ausm Bauch raus würde ich mich für das letzte System (890€) entscheiden. Der CPU würe zum übertakten geeignet, die Grafikkarte ist schon übertaktet nur das Board zieht einen Strich durch die Rechnung... Zur Auswahl stehen hier aber nur die folgenden Boards, von denen keins einen Z77-Chipsatz hat: 

1. Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3V USB3.0 (Chipsatz: B75/uATX) 	
2. MSI B75MA-P45 (Chipsatz: B75/mATX) 	+4.99EUR
3. Biostar H77MU3 (Chipsatz: Intel H77/ATX) 	+14.99EUR
4. Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H (Chipsatz: H77/mATX) 	+29.99EUR

H77 wäre nicht brauchbar ? Ich denke mal den i5-3570k muss man die nächste Zeit ja auch garnicht übertakten oder ? Das Board 1. finde ich persönlich auch ein wenig mager, nur 2 RamSlots z.b. aber ich mach mir da wahrscheinlich eh zu viele Gedanken drum.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2012)

Nein, zum Übertakten gehen nur P- oder Z-Chipsätze - versteh ich nicht, warum die einen k-Porzessor nur mit B- und H-Chipsatz anbieten ^^  also, ein bisschen OC geht natürlich schon, aber mit k-CPU und P/Z-Chipsatz kannst Du den freien Multiplikator nutzen, was direkt eine leichte und große Übertaktung ermöglicht. Ohne das musst Du das per FSB machen inkl. Spannungsanpassung&co, was viel kritischer ist und auch früher an Grenzen stößt.


----------



## LuxDerFux (22. November 2012)

Ah ok verstehe. 

Aber ich denke mal übertakten muss ich die nächste Zeit bestimmt eh nicht. Selbst wenn könnte ich mir doch dann in 2 Jahren oder so immernoch ein anderes Board + CPU Kühler zulegen, das zu dem Rest kompatibel ist. Welches Board würdest du von den 4 zur Auswahl stehenden denn jetzt nehmen, und warum?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2012)

Keine Ahnung, vlt schau einfach mal die Anzahl an USB-Ports, SATA-Schnitstellen usw., ob Dir da was wichtig ist:

Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3V, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI B75MA-P45, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7798-010R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Biostar H77MU3, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

das billigste hat halt zB nur 2-RAM-Slots, und beiden teureren haben 2 statt nur einem SATA3-Port.


----------



## LuxDerFux (23. November 2012)

Oh man, wenn ich mir die Boards so ansehe würde ich zwischen den Beiden von Gigabyte wählen. 
Wenn man sich jetzt die Positionierung der Steckplätze ansieht und bedenkt, das die GTX 660TI Ultracharged so groß ist das sie 2 1/2 Slots verdeckt stellt man fest, das diese beim billigeren GA-B75M-D3V die beiden PCIe2x1 unbrauchbar macht, während beim teuren der PCIe 3x16 Slot ganz unten angeordnet ist. Da würde sie wahrscheinlich die LPT und IPM pin´s verdecken ( wofür brauch man die beiden? )

Hm Ich denke bei der Auswahl werde ich mich dann doch für das günstigste entscheiden. 2 RAM-Slots, OK, 8GB RAM sollten vorerst reichen und da 16GB unterstützt werden könnte man die 2 Riegel ja auch austauschen. (wenn bis dahin nicht schon ein neues Board drin ist um das OC potential zu nutzen)

-- ich könnt mich selbst ohrfeigen das ich jetzt schonwieder einen anderen mit ins Spiel bringt. Dieser würde mit für 100€ mehr OC möglich machen, hätte USB und SATA3-Slots mehr. Da wäre die Frage ob der CPU Kühler beim übertakten reichen würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vs .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



880 vs 990€


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2012)

Der Kühler würde für vieles reichen, es könnte halt sein, dass ein noch teurerer dann nochmal 10% mehr Takt ermöglicht, was aber am Ende natürlich weit unter 10% Mehrleistung entspricht, da der reine Takt ja nicht alles ist.


----------



## LuxDerFux (23. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Kühler würde für vieles reichen, es könnte halt sein, dass ein noch teurerer dann nochmal 10% mehr Takt ermöglicht, was aber am Ende natürlich weit unter 10% Mehrleistung entspricht, da der reine Takt ja nicht alles ist.



Verstehe ich das jetzt falsch, oder bringt das übertakten nur weniger als 10% mehr Leistung ? Habe gelesen es soll bis zu 20% mehr gehen ??


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2012)

Nein, was ich meinte ist: du wirst WEGEN des nicht ganz so tollen Kühlers vlt statt zB 4Ghz "nur" 3,8-3,9GHz schaffen, und DER kleine Unterschied macht sicher keine 10% aus  d.h du hast wegen des "billigeren" Kühlers vlt nicht 30% mehr Leistung, sondern "nur" 25% oder so.


----------

